# Motorola L6 Driver



## Evolutionsentra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikey122687*
Anyone have the driver for the Motorola L6? I wanted to transfer song over to my phone but i can't without a driver

You need MPT (mobile phone tools). It's not a free program but can be had rather easy.


----------



## Random Murderer

err, where?


----------



## Mikey122687

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evolutionsentra*
You need MPT (mobile phone tools). It's not a free program but can be had rather easy.

where can you get it at?


----------



## cokker

Try these 2 mate, the first one is drivers the second is P2K-man, the best motorola mobile phone transfering software.

EDIT:- If you need help setting up P2k let me know


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikey122687*
where can you get it at?

You can't "get" it if you know what I meen. Motorola don't allow internet downloads.. it's like aquiring a Windows distro online.

It's rather easy to find, though.


----------



## techwun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cokker* 
Try these 2 mate, the first one is drivers the second is P2K-man, the best motorola mobile phone transfering software.

EDIT:- If you need help setting up P2k let me know










Hay, do u think you can show me how to work this thing, i heard about it but i dont know the first thing there is about it


----------



## enigmagana

hi! can you also help me make this p2k thing work? obviously i'm not a techie... btw, my pc has vista basic home edition...


----------

